# Fourchon/Class of 23



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

never been before so i don't know what to expect. any idea on how many class of 23 boats will make the trip? any class boats from our area going? roll call for class boats...


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shane call me when you get done playing on the internet and just before you start working againoke


----------



## BowedOver (May 27, 2008)

We will be there. I believe they pay 3 places for under 23(did last year). There are only 2 pro boats that are 23s. So that makes at least 5 of us. I believe there should be 20 or so. I cant find anything on payouts, other than 1-10 open (1st being 23 contender) 1-3 wahoo and haven't seen anything on 23s.

Good Luck

Nick


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't think they divide it between open and 23' and under for the payout. I think that is just for your SKA points, I know that sucks for anybody who fishes the 23' and under class and maybe, hopefully, I'm wrong. Just don't be surprised if that is the case.


----------



## BowedOver (May 27, 2008)

They(Kajun Sportsman) have been posting that there will be a class of 23 payout. We will see. Been pretty piss poor advertising by the tournament director. If it wasn't for the SKA pros being there I don't think this tournamnet would/could exist. See you there and good luck!

Team Bowed OVer


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I would guess there where maybe 20-25 last yr.......

good luck to all the class boats headed over, hopefully it's better than last yr....day onewas ruff for even the open class if you we're headed SE out of Belle Chase.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

doug, you're one to poke fun at me for doing nothing while at work!! bye the way, i can see your avatar!!!!

they say that they are paying 1st - 10th + Class of 23. they usually pay 3 places in class. it doesn't matter though. we are planning on placing in the open division anyway :angel


----------

